

Another Interest $35 Linux ARM SBC - ChuckMcM
http://linuxgizmos.com/35-dollar-quad-core-hacker-sbc-offers-rpi-like-expansion/

======
Fuzzwah
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8748658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8748658)

------
ChuckMcM
I was looking at other systems that were in the RPi/Beaglebone category and
this one popped up. I don't recall seeing it mentioned here before. I've just
ordered one to see how it compares to the Pi.

